# Hario Mini Mill Slim



## bekfreeman (Jun 18, 2010)

Recently I took my Hario Mini Mill Slim hand grinder to an even where a few people ended up using it - someone has over-tightened the burrs and now I can't adjust them at all, and cannot grind.

Does anyone know how I could take this apart completely to fix the problem? Can't seem to see any way to get to the burrs other than the adjusting wheel beneath them...

Any suggestions / manuals appreciated!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Are you able to remove the adjustment nut?

A tap onto a hard surface should dislodge the burrs

Try tapping onto a towel or similar padded object so as not to dent the casing

Manual here -> http://5mcoffee.com/Hario_Ceramic_Slim_Coffee_Mill_MSS-1B.pdf


----------

